# A most basic question



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello! I am experienced in freshwater and goldfish tanks, but have not kept cichlids. In addition to my freshwater community tank at home (45 gal.), I have a goldfish tank in my classroom. My question is: are there any cichlids that would thrive in an Eclipse 12? I want something more in my classroom, but do not have room for anything bigger. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

There are several cichlids that could do well in an eclipse 12. Some options you have are a pair of Ram Cichlids, some small apistogrammas cichlids, or some shell dwellers.

Edit: These aren't going to be in the same tank as the goldfish, are they?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't try the rams in a 12 gallon tank. There are other cichlids that will work. Apistos aren't suitable for such a small tank either. While experienced apisto keepers can breed them in a 10, it takes a lot of work to keep the water they like. S.A. dwarf cichlids aren't hardy and don't live long to begin with (2-3 years). I'd go with african shellies or if I had to try, a pair of kribs.


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

Pac-Man said:


> There are several cichlids that could do well in an eclipse 12. Some options you have are a pair of Ram Cichlids, some small apistogrammas cichlids, or some shell dwellers.
> 
> Edit: These aren't going to be in the same tank as the goldfish, are they?


 Oh sheesh no! The Eclipse will be an additional set up! The goldies have their own tank.......


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

shell dwellers are very fun fish to watch, and would be really cool for the kids, look into them, you might have hit a gold mine with that one/


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> shell dwellers are very fun fish to watch, and would be really cool for the kids, look into them, you might have hit a gold mine with that one/



Thank you leveldrummer! I will look into those. The kids love having the goldfish, and I was looking to have something a little more "exotic" and interesting.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the shell dwellers live in small shells around the bottom of the tank, hence the name. its really fun to watch them come in and out of things like that. they interact and have great personalities, i think they would be excellent for a classroom, what ages do you teach?

(and dont thank me, thank simpte, i was just backing up his suggestion)


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> the shell dwellers live in small shells around the bottom of the tank, hence the name. its really fun to watch them come in and out of things like that. they interact and have great personalities, i think they would be excellent for a classroom, what ages do you teach?
> 
> (and dont thank me, thank simpte, i was just backing up his suggestion)




Thank you, simpte! I have 8th graders - we did readings on fishless cycling and fishkeeping as we set up the goldfish tank, so I will look for some articles on shell dwellers to do with them when I do this tank. Thanks!


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you really like cichlids, butterfly cichlid is also a good choice. it has good colors that may be attractive in your classroom. males only grow up to 10cm and females up to 7cm only. you could have them in pair in your aquarium since they are peaceful. the problem is it only lives for 3-5 years.

Checkerboard (lyretail) cichlids is also a good choice. males: 9cm, females: 6cm. These are one of the most peaceful cichlids, able to be combined with tetras and other small community fish. They may sometimes even be timid and are happiest in a planted tank with plenty of hiding places among plants and rocks or ornaments. 

Other cichlids that i know that are peaceful and small are cutters, dwarf, and flag cichlids. You could check them out if you like them.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sambi, it would be much better if we could use scientific names. If ( butterfly cichlid ) you mean Anomalochromis thomasi... I don't think a 12 gal. is big enough for a pair. And, if you mean Archocentrus cutteri, they get 5-6" long and are aggressive. cutteri need at least a 55.... "dwarf" could be any of several hundred species. 
Pumpknbudy, what is your tap water like? Soft, hard, PH. That would help narrow your choices.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Quite. For example, if your pH is over 7, for example 7.5-9.5, then tanganikan lamprologus shell dwellers would be your best bet. But if your water is around pH 5.5-7, then the south american dwarfs would suite you better. Mind you these fish are quite difficult to keep as they are sensitive to water quality fluctuations. Plus in a class room they could get quite neglected unless in experienced hands. If I were you, I would stick to the easier danios, minnows etc, though cichldis are very amusing to keep, they may not last very long in novice hands.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Butterfly cichlids...Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi. Maximum size: Female 7 cm, Males up to 10cm. Water condition: pH slightly acidic to neutral (around 6.0 - 6.8), soft to slightly hard water.

Cutter's cichlids...Archocentrus (formally Cichlasoma) Septemfasciatus. Maximum size: Males 12 cm, Females 8 cm.

Some small specie of dwarfs...Nannacara Anomala, Apistogramma Cacatuoides.

Flag cichlids...Laetacara (formally Aequidens) Dorsigera. Maximum size: 8 cm, females smaller

I agree with cichlid man. Cichlids are sensitive to water fluctuations. Based on my experience, it took me a while before i learned on how to keep cichlids.


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

I will test my ph......it has never been an issue of course with the goldfish....I am thinking it will show up on the high end.....


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

sambi7878 said:


> Butterfly cichlids...Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi. Maximum size: Female 7 cm, Males up to 10cm. Water condition: pH slightly acidic to neutral (around 6.0 - 6.8), soft to slightly hard water.
> 
> Cutter's cichlids...Archocentrus (formally Cichlasoma) Septemfasciatus. Maximum size: Males 12 cm, Females 8 cm.
> 
> ...


 .......and I understand the experience concerns......but just as in anything.....how does one get experience if one does not start? As far as neglect....I am in my classroom more hours a day than in my home.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

your absolutely right about the experience, when i went into cichlids, i just dove in, did alot of research but still ended up going through alot of fish, and i think if i started slower, and maybe with some easier fish, i could have saved alot of them, that might be what they meant, i dont see any reason why you couldnt have these fish if you want them, they arent that hard to keep, you seem to be doing your research, you know what your getting into, and i think as long as you keep up with the water changes, and stock the proper fish, you will have a beautiful tank to show your kids, with no problems.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with leveldrummer! I know you can make it as long as you want it. Once you've started to take care of fish as what youve done before with goldfish, it will be easier for you to take care with another type. At first, I also started with goldfish, then with cichlids, and now, with bettas. Almost, every corner of our house has an aquarium...lol! Just do research before taking care a new fish because it will be easier for you and the fish will have a happy new environment.


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

sambi7878 said:


> I agree with leveldrummer! I know you can make it as long as you want it. Once you've started to take care of fish as what youve done before with goldfish, it will be easier for you to take care with another type. At first, I also started with goldfish, then with cichlids, and now, with bettas. Almost, every corner of our house has an aquarium...lol! Just do research before taking care a new fish because it will be easier for you and the fish will have a happy new environment.



Thank you for the vote of confidence! I also have a 45 gal. community tank at home which has been running and stable for years. Now cichlids, then maybe a saltwater! Yes, it's addictive, as Sambi said.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ur welcome!!! Yeah! its addictive...lol! But I think I'll stick with freshwater fish. Think saltwater is harder to maintain specially that Ive already got too many aquarium...lol!

Good luck!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yes salt water is next on my list, im working on gettin it going right now, it seems like its not as hard to maintain, just much more money to get going, if you want to do it right.


----------

